# Star Trek in der Krise? Zweifelhafte Gerüchte sprechen von massiven Problemen



## Darkmoon76 (14. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek in der Krise? Zweifelhafte Gerüchte sprechen von massiven Problemen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek in der Krise? Zweifelhafte Gerüchte sprechen von massiven Problemen*


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2020)

Was das schon mal aushebelt und definitiv zu einem reinen Gerücht macht:

"Das CBS-Management ist wütend darüber, dass Star Trek Discovery und Star Trek Picard angeblich nicht so gut ankommen"

Discovery? Bin ich voll dabei, dass es nicht gut ankommt - und wer nennt das denn ernsthaft Star Trek?  
Aber Picard ist großartig. ^^


----------



## LostHero (14. Februar 2020)

Also Picard find ich bis jetzt ziemlich gut!
Wen kümmert Discovery?


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2020)

Discovery find ich recht gut. Aber ich bin ja auch kein eingefleischter Star Trek-Fan.  Ich fänd es aber auch gut, wenn die Serie nach der 3. Staffel endet. Man muss ja nicht dauernd zig Staffeln produzieren.


----------



## ribald (14. Februar 2020)

Folge vier war schon wieder bisschen komisch, Raffi Musiker ist eine Oberzicke und Agnes Jurati erinnert mich an Tilly und nervt mich mit ihrem Gelaber.
Stewart reißt da schon bisschen was raus, bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht und was die Zerstörerin der Welten sein soll xD


----------



## ivebeen (14. Februar 2020)

picard staffel 2 wurde bereits vor 4 wochen offiziell von CBS bestätigt, von wegen leaks.

quelle:

https://www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-picard/news/1009642/star-trek-picard-engages-season-2-on-cbs-all-access/


----------



## fud1974 (14. Februar 2020)

Klingt voll nach Bullshit.. sorry.

Und Discovery: Alleine schon wegen Doug Jones (Saru) gut. 

Fertig.


----------



## TeaKing (14. Februar 2020)

Mich hat Discovery zum Treky gemacht. Bin jetzt in der dritten Staffel von TNG. Hab im Januar angefangen. Enterprise mit Kirk mocht ich nicht. Kirk ist mir zu sehr Womanizer und zu sehr der Draufgänger. Zu sehr stereotypischer Action Held. 
Aber alle Star Trek Serien sind für sich sehr gut. Ob Enterprise, TNG, DSN oder Discovery.


----------



## Tammy25 (14. Februar 2020)

Star Trek Discovery find ich klasse, und Picard ist wieder echtes Star Trek wie ich es liebe. Mag beide. Nur die aktuellen Kinofilme aká Reboots mochte ich gar nicht. Und es liest sich wie ein trolling von einem Star Wars Fan, sorry aber ist meine Meinung. Und wieso läd Sir Stewart Whoopi Goldberg persönlich und öffentlich ein, wieder Guinan in Staffel 2 zu spielen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2020)

Zuviel Hiobsbotschaften auf einmal für meinen  Geschmack... Und Discovery rennt sehr wohl, sowohl Staffel 1 als auch 2 waren stets unter den 10 am meisten abgerufenen Streaming-Serien - und zudem ist es CBS' großes Zugpferd.
Bin schon extrem geil auf Staffel 3, eher lasse ich "Picard" links liegen. ^^

Eher steht die große Frage zu der Kino-Zukunft.


----------



## Cap1701D (14. Februar 2020)

Also, ich denke, an vielen Punkten ist etwas dran, aber halt nicht so negativ, wie dargestellt:

    "Es soll keinen richtigen Plan für die Zukunft von Star Trek geben"
    "Alles ist ein verrücktes Durcheinander"

Ja, das glaub ich schon - sie produzieren einfach alles, denn einen richtigen Volltreffer hatten sie mit den letzten Serien nie gelandet. Daher wird einfach eine Breitseite gefeuert, und dann schaut man welcher Treffer sitzt. Was gefällt bleibt, der Rest verschwindet wieder. Aus Fanperspektive gefällt mir diese Strategie. Nicht ewig labern, einfach mal machen 

  "Das CBS-Management ist wütend darüber, dass Star Trek Discovery und Star Trek    Picard angeblich nicht so gut ankommen
    Der ausführende Produzent Alex Kurtzman ist in der Schusslinie
    Star Trek lief bei CBS noch nie schlechter"

So ein richtiger Volltreffer ist bislang auch nicht dabei. Also Discovery erfüllt seinen Zweck und bringt neue Leute an Bord. Für die Fans ist die Serie ein Albtraum. Picard ist relativ Slowfood - auch diese Serie erfüllt ihren Zweck und streichelt die Seele der Fans. Nur ein richtiger Knüller ist bislang beides nicht. Auch wenn Picard noch richtig gut werden kann.
 Produzenten sind immer in der Schusslinie und das lineare Fernsehen in Amerika ist am Ausbluten. Natürlich sind alte Serien besser gelaufen. Da gabs noch keine Streaminganbieter. Bei letzteren läuft Star Trek klasse. Netflix alleine hat durch den Erwerb der Lizenz die kompletten (!) Produktionskosten bezahlt...

    "Es heißt, Kurtzman habe mit der Arbeit an der Section-31-Serie begonnen, aber es gibt diese Serie gar nicht"

Das hoffe ich. Keiner will die Serie. Aber ich glaube, die Schauspielerin aus Disco war nur im Package zu haben, also dass sie ihre Serie kriegt.

"Star Trek Discovery Staffel 3 wird die letzte sein
    Außer der dritten Staffel von Star Trek Discovery ist nichts geplant. Die letzte Folge wurde als Serienfinale geschrieben"

Jo. Glaub ich nicht. 

    "Der CBS All Access-Streaming-Dienst wird zu einem neuen Viacom-Streaming-Dienst zusammengeführt, und alle Shows auf CBS All Access werden neu bewertet, einschließlich des gesamten Star-Trek-Franchise"
Viacom hat Paramount gekauft, damit gehören nun auch alle Filme zu Viacom. D.h. die können nun aus dem Vollen schöpfen und alle Serien und alle Filme zeigen. Star Trek wurde wiedervereint. Daher der Plan einen neuen Premium Streaming Dienst zu machen.

"Alle neuen Serien nach Lower Decks und der Nickelodeon-Show Prodigy existieren nicht. "
Es waren nie Shows nach Lower Decks angekündigt. 

"Wie bei Star Wars soll das Merchandinse ein Hinweis auf den Erfolg einer Serie sein und die Merchandising-Verkäufe zeigen angeblich, dass Star Trek ein "beispielloses Debakel" ist"
Star Wars ist ein Brain-Afk-Effekte Gemetzel auch für die Zielgruppe ab 12. Deshalb kann man die Lichtschwerter jetzt ausklappen oder neu biegen, damit die Kiddies es sich auch kaufen. Bei Star Trek gibt es Dialoge (d.h. es gibt interessante Gespräche), die Action ist meist nachrangig. Das ist eher nix für die Merchandise-Zielgruppe.

"Es gibt noch weniger Lizenznehmer für Star Trek Picard als für Star Trek Discovery (das im Grunde keine hat)"
Weltweiter Abnehmer ist der zweite große Streamingdienst Amazon. Disco wird weltweit vom größten Streaminganbieter Netflix gezeigt...

 "Im Juni oder Juli könnte etwas Großes passieren"
Im Juni hab ich große Pläne für meinen Biorhytmus. Bislang ist es so, dass ich mich morgens erleichtere. Im Juni werde ich diesen Rhytmus in 5 Minuten Schritten nach hinten schieben so dass ich im Juli morgens länger schlafen kann.

"Wenn etwas kein Geld einbringt, verschwindet es"
Ja, man könnte natürlich auch Star Wars 10 und 11 drehen....naja, ich bin sicher das machen die.

"Viacom versucht angeblich herauszufinden, wie der Streaming-Service zu Disney+ konkurrenzfähig gemacht werden kann" 
Jupp, das Universum ist voller Geheimnisse.

...
Sodelle, das hat Spaß gemacht. Gerne wieder.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Februar 2020)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Also, ich denke, an vielen Punkten ist etwas dran, aber halt nicht so negativ, wie dargestellt:
> 
> "Es soll keinen richtigen Plan für die Zukunft von Star Trek geben"
> "Alles ist ein verrücktes Durcheinander"



War auch mein erster Gedanke... "wenn man das weniger dramatisch liest, klingt das nach einer ganz normalen Produktion.."


----------



## Wamboland (14. Februar 2020)

Passt vorne und hinten nicht der "Leak" ... im TV ist ST denke ich z.Z. gut aufgestellt und Discovery und Picard ergänzen sich sehr gut. 
Wenn steht in den Sternen wie es im Kino weitergehen soll.


----------



## Jerec (15. Februar 2020)

Ein gut gemachter Ableger um Section 31 fände ich super ! Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## hunterseyes (15. Februar 2020)

Bisher empfinde ich Picard als geniale Serie, einziges Manko für mich persönlich, dass die Serien an sich gezogen wirken, ich hätte die Staffel gern am Stück gesehen, diese eine-Woche-warten-Mechanik ist für mich ein Graus.  Da jede Serie an sich kaum etwas bietet und nur Bruchstückhaft erzählt, kommt Spannung auf und Interesse, dann kommt aber schon wieder der Abspann und die eine Woche Wartezeit.

Bin schon am Überlegen einfach bis zum Ende zu warten und dann alles auf einmal zu sehen, aber meine Ungeduld hält mich noch davon ab, ebenso der Gedanke, wenn ich nicht schaue, es sich negativ auf Zuschauerstatistiken auswirken könnte. 

Was das Merchandise angeht, was sollte man da denn kaufen? Evtl eine Weinsorte Picard? Wobei, er selbst steht ja eher für den Tee als Werbebanner zur Verfügung. Also was nun Wein oder Tee? Beides! Es gäbe sicherlich das ein oder andere aus der Serie, aber ob das Technisch ausgereift wäre und in der Werbemasse sinnvoll...Bin sonst kein Mensch der irgendwelches Staubzeugs sammelt. Es sollte schon einen sinnvollen Nutzen haben.


----------



## BobbySpoti (15. Februar 2020)

Da hier schon ausführlich, inklusive Schlusssatz des Artikels vom Autor, kommentiert wurde, warum die Leaks falsch sein sollen, hier von mir einmal, warum jeder einzelne Leak stimmt. 

Star Trek lief bei CBS noch nie schlechter -
Nachweisbar richtig. 
Nicht nur bei CBS. 

Discovery wird vom kompletten Fandom abgrundtief gehasst, wie keine andere Star Trek Serie vorher. 

Die erste Staffel wurde zu großen Teilen von Netflix mitfinanziert, schon in Staffel 2 hat Netflix den Geldhahn zugedreht. 

Mit ein bisschen Recherche wüsste man auch, dass genau deswegen Netflix Picard nach dem Fiasko Discovery abgelehnt hat und Amazon für Sonderkonditionen einspringen musste. 

Oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, Amazon hätte Star Trek bekommen, wenn Netflix weitet interessiert gewesen wäre. 

Wie Nerdrotic so schön gesagt hat -
Discovery is a show from people who don't know Star Trek for people who hate Star Trek. 

Wer diese Serie mag, hat Star Trek nie verstanden und glaubt, Star Trek wäre der kleine Bruder von Star Wars und Battlestar Galactica. 

Kurtzman konzentriert sich nicht auf Star Trek -
Richtig, denn bald ist der Typ Geschichte. 

Der nachweisbare Grund, warum es überhaupt Discovery Staffel 3 gibt, ist der Monster Contract, den der bereits gefeuerte Ex-Chef von CBS, Les Moonves, ihm verpasst hat.

Les Moonves musste unter anderem deswegen gehen, weil das Projekt Star Trek gegen die Wand gefahren wurde und CBS All Access auch laut Abonnentenzahlen ein Fiasko ist. 

Nur Kurtzmans Vertrag mit seiner Firma Secret Hideout ist überhaupt der Grund, warum Kurtzman noch das Gelände von CBS betreten darf, weil die neue Chefetage ihn juristisch nicht los wird. 

Für Section 31 gab es vielleicht weltweit, inklusive Kurtzman, 8 Menschen, die die Serie sehen wollen. 
Niemand, wirklich niemand bei CBS hat Lust auf diese Serie - und nicht mal Michelle Yeoh hat mittlerweile noch Bock drauf und hat für andere Projekte zugesagt. 

Das Hauptproblem ist nicht die Erneuerung von Star Trek - es ist die schon fast faschistische Einstellung, jede Kritik am Stil der Erneuerung aus den Kreisen des Fandoms zu diffamieren. 

Natürlich müssen neue Fans gewonnen werden, Star Trek ist unter Kurtzman jedoch zu einer unfreiwillig peinlichen Plattform für SJW Weltanschauungen geworden. 

Und jeder, der das kritisiert, hat entweder keine Ahnung, ist ein Hater, oder ein white angry man. 

Disco's 3 Staffel ist nur ein Produkt eines schlecht ausgehandelten Vertrages, nicht etwa von Erfolg. 

Denn dass diese Serie, mal abgesehen vom fehlenden Star Trek Bezug, so mit das schlechteste Storytelling aller TV Serien der letzten 20 Jahre besitzt, macht sie nicht zu einem Erfolg, eher schon unfreiwillig komisch. 

Wie Emo Spock sagen würde: I like Science! ))


----------



## GhostShadow (15. Februar 2020)

Dieser Artikel strotzt ja nur so vor schlecht recherchierten Halbwahrheiten!

Es ist wohl kein Wunder, dass der Journalismus heutzutage in einer _riesigen Krise_* steckt, wenn man nicht mal die Quellen überprüfen, geschweige denn korrekt Zitieren kann!


Erst einmal heißt der YouTuber nicht "_OverLord_" sondern "_Dicktor Van Doomcock_", der einen YouTube-Chanel namens "_Overlord DVD_" betreibt. Um die Quelle besser einordnen zu können muss man auch erklären, dass "Dicktor Van Doomcock" eine Kunstfigur ist, die (zusammen mit seinem Sidekick "_Harvey Cthuhlu_") Filme, Serien und Comics kritisiert und kommentiert.

Dies kann man sehr schnell über die Kanalinfo auf YouTube überprüfen:
"_Overlord DVD is the YouTube channel of Dicktor Van Doomcock, super villain and pop culture critic, featuring reviews and commentary on films, television, and comic books._"

Auch auf seinem Twitter-Account findet man eine kurze Beschreibung:
"_Dicktor Van Doomcock is a supervillain who critiques popular culture. His metal helm keeps his head from exploding with rage! He hates everything shy of genius._"


Dann sollte man auch das Video erwähnen, in dem Doomcock die Leaks und die Situation bei CBS erklärt:
"Star Trek Leaks - Rumors of Chaos and Desperation!"
_Star Trek is in a state of flux bordering on chaos and desperation according at a series of 4chan leaks from an anonymous source allegedly inside CBS. I have consulted my own source about these leaks, and here is what I learned! #startrek #picard #startrekdiscovery_


Doomcock hat auch schon vorher Informationen geleakt und dabei mehrfach bewiesen, wie Vertrauenswürdig er und seine Quellen sind... z.B. hat er bereits 3 Wochen vor dem Kinostart von "_Star Wars 9 - The Fall of Skywalker_" den kompletten Plot des Films veröffentlicht. Als der Film dann in die Kinos kam, stellten sich die Leaks als vollkommen Korrekt heraus.


Das scheitern von "_Star Trek Picard_" (STP) und "_Star Trek Discovery_" (STD) ist auch keine ganz so neue Information. Wer sich etwas mit der allgemeinen Stimmung der Fans auseinander setzt, kann die Situation etwas detaillierter betrachten:

"Star Trek Picard Failure - Popularity Plummeting at Alarming Rate!"
_Star Trek Picard is dropping sharply in terms of public interest according to data obtained using the excellent Google Trends search tool. Let's examine what the hard data tells us about Picard's popularity, and the possible reasons for this decline in public interest! #picard #startrek #startrekpicard_

"Cultural Vandalism - The Ruin of Star Wars and Doctor Who"
_Star Wars and Doctor Who are much more than just stories.  These tales have become so ingrained in our culture, they have become modern myths, threads in the fabric of our lives. Sadly these myths are being methodically destroyed by cultural vandals who are radically altering the past in these mythologies, going back and retroactively changing everything that came before and, in the process, killing them.  In this video I discuss why this is, who is doing it, and why it's a danger to our society. #starwars #doctorwho #thirteenthdoctor_


_Star Trek_, _Star Wars_ und _Doctor Who_ haben eine Jahrzehnte überdauernde Geschichte. Sie sind Weltweit so beliebt, dass sie zu modernen Mythen geworden sind. Besonders bei _Star Trek_ und _Star Wars_ waren es die Fans, die durch den kauf von Merchandise die Marken am Leben erhalten haben, während kein Film im Kino; bzw. keine neue Serie im TV lief.

Die Neuauflagen dieser Serien wurden mittlerweile so weit verändert und bastardisiert, dass sie praktisch nichts mehr mit den Ideen und Visionen ihrer Erfinder gemein haben. Besonders im Falle von _Star Trek_ würde Gene Roddenberry wohl einen Tobsuchtsanfall bekommen, wenn er sehen würde, was aus der friedlichen "_Föderation der Planeten_" in STP geworden ist. Auch Spocks Schwester in STD wurde in dem 50 jährigen Canon nie erwähnt. Und dabei verändert sie den Charakter von Spock bis zur Unkenntlichkeit.

Bei Star Wars sieht es dabei nicht besser aus: Das "_Holdo Manöver_" aus Episode 8** hat mal eben die Zerstörung der 2 Todessterne komplett ad absurdum geführt. Und in Episode 9 wurde die gesamte Blutlinie der Skywalker vernichtet, das Opfer und die Erlösung von Anakin Skywalker negiert und zuletzt durch eine Palpatine-Nachfahrin ins lächerliche gezogen, indem sie sich den Namen _Skywalker_, wie die Haut eines Zombies, aneignet.


In den letzten Jahren hat sich eine Gruppe namens "_The Fandom Menace_" gebildet, die sich gegen diese Vergewaltigung von etablierten Serien und Filmen auflehnen und den alten Fans eine Stimme gegeben hat.
Wem z.B. die Maske und der Stimmverzerrer von "_Dicktor Van Doomcock_" zu sehr stört, kann sich die Videos von _Nerdrotic_ oder _Dave Cullen_ ansehen.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der Mitglieder des _Fandom Menace_:

Nerdrotic
Computing Forever
The Dave Cullen Show
Midnight's Edge
Overlord DVD (aka Doomcock)
TheQuartering
WorldClassBullshitters


Eine weitere Ungenauigkeit im Artikel betrifft die Merchandising Verkäufe und Lizenznehmer. Hier hätte man als gestandener _PCGames-Redakteur_ durchaus etwas mehr nachforschen können.

Wo früher die Regale der Spielzeugläden voll waren mit Raumschiff-Modellen, Lichtschwertern, Trikordern und Phaser herrscht heute gähnende leere. Die Verkäufe sind stark rückläufig, da sowohl die alten Fans als auch die Kinder von heute kein Interesse mehr an den Marken hat.

Besonders das Merchandise von STD soll sich extrem schlecht verkaufen. Laut eines Leaks sollen die Lizenznehmer bei den Verhandlungen zu STP-Merchandise die Büros von CBS wütend verlassen haben, da die Designs der Serie zu sehr STD ähneln und dadurch unverkaufbar sind.
Es gibt wohl nur sehr wenige Produkte, die der geneigte STP-Fan kaufen*** kann: u.a. Tassen, Weingläser ("_Chateau Picard_") und T-Shirts mit Aufdruck. Raumschiff-Modelle, Com-Badges oder Action-Figuren sollen komplett fehlen, da die Lizenznehmer sie als unverkäuflich einstufen.

Bei _Star Wars_ sieht die Situation wohl ganz ähnlich aus: So wie man den Atari-Mega-Flop "_E.T._" aus einer mexikanischen Müllkippe ausgegraben hat, so wird man vielleicht in 50 Jahren eine Müllkippe voller "_Rose Tico_"-Figuren finden  



Letztendlich hätte ich mir einen wesentlich besser recherchierten Artikel auf PCGames.de gewünscht... Schade, vielleicht beim nächsten mal  



* Auflagenzahlen laut DWDL.de:
"Spiegel" & "Focus" schwach am Kiosk, "Welt" fällt rasant - vom 17.01.2020
IVW 4/2019: So hoch ist die "Harte Auflage" wirklich - vom 17.01.2020


** Wookieepedia-Eintrag zum Holdo Manöver:
https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Holdo_maneuver


*** Fan-Shop zu Star Trek Picard:
https://shop.startrek.com/collections/star-trek-picard


----------



## HeavyM (15. Februar 2020)

Tja Picard ist halt was für Kenner von Star Trek. ODER anders gesagt für alte Hasen. Ich Finde es genial, Disco find ich einfach nur schlecht. Hirnlose Action im Weltraum ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang. Aber Michael hat mich schon in Walking Dead genervt, in Disco ist sie noch schlimmer.


----------



## Longinos (15. Februar 2020)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Tja Picard ist halt was für Kenner von Star Trek. ODER anders gesagt für alte Hasen. Ich Finde es genial, Disco find ich einfach nur schlecht. Hirnlose Action im Weltraum ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang. Aber Michael hat mich schon in Walking Dead genervt, in Disco ist sie noch schlimmer.



Star Trek Picard ist wirklich toll als Kenner und alter Hase und wer noch nicht Discovery gesehen hat, der sollte sich stattdessen lieber The Orville ansehen ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2020)

Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen, kurz nach Picard Episode 1, den wirklich schlechten, geradezu absolut miesen Charlie's Angels Film gesehen habe ließ mein Interesse an Picard deutlich nach. Patrick Stewart hatte ich immer als "künstlerisch wertvollen" Schauspieler wahrgenommen, dass er sich für diesen Trash hingegeben hat, hat seinem Image bei mir eine ganz gewaltige Delle verpasst. Übrigens war für mich der einzige Lichtblick an Charlie's Angel's ausgerechnet die viel gescholtene Kristen Stewart, die hier mal richtig die Sau rauslassen konnte. Allerdings konnte auch sie das grottige Drehbuch, die miese Regie und teils stümperhafte Kamera / Szenesetzung nicht ansatzweise retten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen, kurz nach Picard Episode 1, den wirklich schlechten, geradezu absolut miesen Charlie's Angels Film gesehen habe ließ mein Interesse an Picard deutlich nach. Patrick Stewart hatte ich immer als "künstlerisch wertvollen" Schauspieler wahrgenommen, dass er sich für diesen Trash hingegeben hat, hat seinem Image bei mir eine ganz gewaltige Delle verpasst. Übrigens war für mich der einzige Lichtblick an Charlie's Angel's ausgerechnet die viel gescholtene Kristen Stewart, die hier mal richtig die Sau rauslassen konnte. Allerdings konnte auch sie das grottige Drehbuch, die miese Regie und teils stümperhafte Kamera / Szenesetzung nicht ansatzweise retten.


Als ob KEIN Darsteller nicht schonmal in der einen oder anderen Gurke mitgespielt hätte. Schon VOR. WÄHREND und auch NACH "The Next Generation" hat Stewart in so manchen Filmen mitgewirkt die alles, aber gewiss keine Perlen waren. Daneben ist er allerdings auch dank X-Men an seine zweite Parade-Rolle als Prof. X gekommen.

Ich denke neben guten Streifen kann sich ein bekannter Mime auch mal den einen oder anderen Schund erlauben, egal um welchen  es geht - nicht nur auf Stewart bezogen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Als ob KEIN Darsteller nicht schonmal in der einen oder anderen Gurke mitgespielt hätte. Schon VOR. WÄHREND und auch NACH "The Next Generation" hat Stewart in so manchen Filmen mitgewirkt die alles, aber gewiss keine Perlen waren. Daneben ist er allerdings auch dank X-Men an seine zweite Parade-Rolle als Prof. X gekommen.
> 
> Ich denke neben guten Streifen kann sich ein bekannter Mime auch mal den einen oder anderen Schund erlauben, egal um welchen  es geht - nicht nur auf Stewart bezogen.



Der entscheidende Punkt ist eher die zeitliche Nähe.

Mir ist klar, dass selbst Oscar-Preisträger während ihres "Urlaubs" dann mal in einem Uwe Boll Streifen mitwirken weil ihnen langweilig ist und sie dann die paar Kröten auch noch gerne einstreichen und ihnen ihr Ruf dabei egal ist, weil eh kaum einer diese Machwerke mitbekommt, kennt und schaut. In diesem Fall spricht für den Angeklagten, dass nicht unbedingt am Drehbuch ersichtlich ist, dass der abschließende Film totale Grütze wird und dass Charlie's Angel's eine sehr gute und populäre Marke ist bzw. bis 2003 war. Die 2011er TV Serie konnte da nicht viel am Ruf ruinieren, weil die auch so wirklich gar niemand kennt. Eine Neuauflage des Spielfilm-Duos mit Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore und Lucy Liu hingegen sorgt hingegen natürlich schon für eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit. Dass die Regisseruin des Reboots komplett inkompetent ist und jeder You Tuber wohl besseres abgeliefert hätte ließ sich schwer erahnen. Oder vielleicht doch? Wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee eine Schauspielerin aus der dritten Liga, die durch winzige Nebenrollen in Tribute von Panem oder Power Rangers oder als Synchronsprecherin im Lego Movie "bekannt" wurde neben dem Screenplay auch noch auf den Regiestuhl zu setzen und einen "Hollywood-Blockbuster" machen zu lassen?


----------



## Evolverx (15. Februar 2020)

Also ich bin ja zufrieden. Discovery hat mit der 2ten Staffel die richtige Richtung eingeschlagen und was Picard angeht...
Das einzige was mir an Picard bisher nicht gefällt ist das ich nach jeder Folge eine Woche warten muss. Bei dem alten Schema mit der Mission der Woche war das ja OK, aber wenn die Handlung einer Staffel im Grunde als zusammenhängender Film angelegt ist dann ist das einfach mist.
Natürlich ist Picard auch nicht an Zuschauer gerichtet die bei Star Trek neu einsteigen. sondern an Trekkies die wenigstens seit TNG  Fans sind und auch alles gesehen haben.
Jemand der nur den Kelvin mist kennt der in den letzten Jahren Verbrochen wurde hat in meinen Augen erst mal ne menge nachzuholen bevor er in Sachen Picard Serie überhaupt mitreden darf.


----------



## devilsreject (17. Februar 2020)

Sowohl Dixcovery als auch Picard fand und finde ich recht gut. Überhaupt bin ich froh noch qualitative gute SciFi Serien sehen zu können, da gibt es aktuell ja nicht allzu viele von. Das Einzige was mich wirklich stört ist dieses wöchentliche Warten auf eine neue Folge, dbei habe ich mich so an das Bingwatching gewöhnt. Sehr ärgerlich wenn eine Folge offen und spannend endet und man grad richtig im Flow ist wird man mit einer Wartezeit belästigt  

Was mir noch fehlt wäre ein ordentlicher guter Stargate Reboot, der die Geschichte gut neu zu erzählen weiß, oder zumindest eine Fortsetzung von Stargate Universe die in der 2. Staffel recht gut geworden ist.



Longinos schrieb:


> lieber The Orville ansehen ^^



Ja naja, einiges ist echt gut gemacht in der Serie, mir persönlich gefällt aber der witzige Parodie Unterton absolut nicht, deswegen bin ich da recht schnell wieder ausgestiegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ja naja, einiges ist echt gut gemacht in der Serie, mir persönlich gefällt aber der witzige Parodie Unterton absolut nicht, deswegen bin ich da recht schnell wieder ausgestiegen.


This!

Erst jüngst bin ich eher zufällig bei irgendeiner Folge auf dem Privaten Sender kurz hängengeblieben - und hab danach wieder den Sender gewechselt. Überhaupt nicht mein Fall und erst recht kein Pseudo-ST-Erbe im Geiste. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2020)

Naja ich sehe bei Star Trek aktuell auch keine wirklichen Masterplan. Wo bleibt man dran ? Origin oder Kelvin-Zeitlinie ? Wie steht es um die Zukunft der Kinofilme nach Beyond ? Wie geht es mit Discovery weiter und was kommt danach ? Wie plant man mit Picard weiter ?


----------



## KylRoy (9. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Discovery find ich recht gut. Aber ich bin ja auch kein eingefleischter Star Trek-Fan.  Ich fänd es aber auch gut, wenn die Serie nach der 3. Staffel endet. Man muss ja nicht dauernd zig Staffeln produzieren.



Für Leute wie dich ist die Serie auch gemacht worden und eher nicht für Fans.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich ist die Serie auch gemacht worden und eher nicht für Fans.


Was aber auch nicht heißen soll, dass ich kein Kenner bin. Sagen wir mal, ich bin geneigter Zuschauer und es hat mich dank meinem Bruder in meiner Kindheit geprägt. ^^


----------



## KylRoy (9. März 2020)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Tja Picard ist halt was für Kenner von Star Trek. ODER anders gesagt für alte Hasen. Ich Finde es genial, Disco find ich einfach nur schlecht. Hirnlose Action im Weltraum ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang. Aber Michael hat mich schon in Walking Dead genervt, in Disco ist sie noch schlimmer.



Fällt dir als alten Hasen und Kenner eigentlich auf wie unglaubwürdig und wenig plausibel sich die Föderation letztendlich in Richtung Dystopie entwickelt hat?

 wie passend findest du denn die "Fox News Reporterin" in der ersten Episode? Ist das die Föderation?

Wieso lebt Raffi in Armut in einer Baracke in der Wüste? So etwas gibt es seit Jahrhunderten nicht mehr in der Föderation und bestimmt nicht auf der Erde. Und dann ist sie auch noch neidisch auf den Gutsbesitzer Picard. Ist das ein Bürger der Föderation im 24. Jahrhundert? Ernsthaft ?


----------



## KylRoy (9. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was aber auch nicht heißen soll, dass ich kein Kenner bin. Sagen wir mal, ich bin geneigter Zuschauer und es hat mich dank meinem Bruder in meiner Kindheit geprägt. ^^



In dem Falle freut mich das für dich. Allerdings frage ich mich ob dir nicht die typische inspirierende Wirkung und die Darstellung einer sehr positiven menschlichen Gesellschaft in der Zukunft fehlt da dieses in Discovery ja nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> In dem Falle freut mich das für dich. Allerdings frage ich mich ob dir nicht die typische inspirierende Wirkung und die Darstellung einer sehr positiven menschlichen Gesellschaft in der Zukunft fehlt da dieses in Discovery ja nicht mehr vorhanden ist.



Die war schon in den älteren Filmen nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden. Besonders in First Contact geriet diese Utopie durch Picards Handeln ins Wanken und wurde quasi zerstört. Und nein, die fehlt mir nicht, da ich die schon als Kind ziemlich naiv fand. ^^


----------



## KylRoy (10. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die war schon in den älteren Filmen nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden. Besonders in First Contact geriet diese Utopie durch Picards Handeln ins Wanken und wurde quasi zerstört. Und nein, die fehlt mir nicht, da ich die schon als Kind ziemlich naiv fand. ^^



Wie kann das Verhalten eines einzelnen Menschen die gesamte utopische Gesellschaft beeinflussen wenn es sogar außerhalb davon stattfindet?

Das schließt doch nicht aus dass einzelne Menschen traumatische Erfahrungen haben können. Die gab es sogar in TOS und das hat nichts an der Gesellschaft geändert. Ich möchte auf Commodore Decker verweisen.

 und es tut mir leid wenn du so verbittert bist dass du keine bessere Zukunft für die Menschheit siehst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. März 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Wie kann das Verhalten eines einzelnen Menschen die gesamte utopische Gesellschaft beeinflussen wenn es sogar außerhalb davon stattfindet?
> 
> Das schließt doch nicht aus dass einzelne Menschen traumatische Erfahrungen haben können. Die gab es sogar in TOS und das hat nichts an der Gesellschaft geändert. Ich möchte auf Commodore Decker verweisen.


Du missverstehst da was. Picards (und wohl auch davor schon einige Charaktere) charakterliche Entwicklung und rachsüchtige, teils ignorante Darstellung in First Contact stand stellvertretend für die Richtungsänderung der Franchise. Roddenberrys Utopie ist keine Utopie mehr und das seit Jahrzehnten. 



KylRoy schrieb:


> und es tut mir leid wenn du so verbittert bist dass du keine bessere Zukunft für die Menschheit siehst.


Hat mit Verbitterung nichts zu tun. Sondern mit Realismus.


----------



## KylRoy (11. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du missverstehst da was. Picards (und wohl auch davor schon einige Charaktere) charakterliche Entwicklung und rachsüchtige, teils ignorante Darstellung in First Contact stand stellvertretend für die Richtungsänderung der Franchise. Roddenberrys Utopie ist keine Utopie mehr und das seit Jahrzehnten.



Die Filme haben leider Picard des öfteren ziemlich out of character dargestellt, was schlussendlich in der hochgradig albernen Mad Max mäßigen Verfolgungsjagd in Nemesis gipfelte.  

weil die Filme am Ende wirklich mies wurden und nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Star Trek zu tun hatten mussten sie damit ja auch erstmal aufhören weil die Fans das echt nicht mehr tolerieren konnten. 

Nemesis ist auch wirklich ein Schandfleck in der Star Trek Geschichte. Du solltest die Filme besser nicht als Referenz nehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Die Filme haben leider Picard des öfteren ziemlich out of character dargestellt, was schlussendlich in der hochgradig albernen Mad Max mäßigen Verfolgungsjagd in Nemesis gipfelte.
> 
> weil die Filme am Ende wirklich mies wurden und nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Star Trek zu tun hatten mussten sie damit ja auch erstmal aufhören weil die Fans das echt nicht mehr tolerieren konnten.
> 
> Nemesis ist auch wirklich ein Schandfleck in der Star Trek Geschichte. Du solltest die Filme besser nicht als Referenz nehmen.



Was jetzt aber nichts an dem ändert, was ich schrieb. ^^


----------

